
Ivan Turgenev Was Distrusted by the Left and the Right - seventyhorses
https://www.neh.gov/article/ivan-turgenev-was-distrusted-left-and-right
======
datafatmunger
“Our successors!” repeated Nikolai Petrovich, with a dejected smile. He had
been sitting on thorns, all through the argument, and had done nothing but
glance stealthily, with a sore heart, at Arkady. “Do you know what I was
reminded of, brother? I once had a dispute with our poor mother; she stormed,
and wouldn’t listen to me. At last I said to her, ‘Of course, you can’t
understand me; we belong,’ I said, ‘to two different generations.’ She was
dreadfully offended, while I thought, ‘There’s no help for it. It’s a bitter
pill, but she has to swallow it.’ You see, now, our turn has come, and our
successors can say to us, ‘You are not of our generation; swallow your pill.’”

This is great and really resonates. I've often thought the current strife
manifests from an inevitable transition of power from the extremely powerful,
rich and reluctant baby boom generation to the next millennial generation.

------
splintercell
"These restless youths found another mirror of their attitudes in Bazarov, the
young hero of Turgenev's novel Fathers and Sons (1862). Turgenev (a 'man of
the forties') had intended him as a monstrous caricature of the nihilists,
whom he regarded as narrowly materialist, morally slippery and artistically
philistine, although later he would pretend otherwise. There was a striking
resemblance between Bazarov and the student idol Pisarev. Yet such was the
gulf of misunderstanding between the fathers and sons of real life that the
young radicals took his faults as virtues and acclaimed Bazarov as their ideal
man." \- A People's Tragedy: The Russian Revolution: 1891-1924

This is probably the reason why it was distrusted by the Left and the Right.
The right disliked the message his characters such as Bazarov presented, the
left disliked the message his characters like Pavel Petrovich presented.

